# Forum running extremely slow for me



## Auntie Helen (5 Feb 2010)

Is this because of the move over to cyclechat.net? This morning it's finding new pages VERY slowly. Don't seem to be having this problem on other sites.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2010)

Me too Helles.
Thought it was our internet connection at first.


----------



## Haitch (5 Feb 2010)

Same here.


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Feb 2010)

Yes, very slow here too.


----------



## Norm (5 Feb 2010)

+4


----------



## Tim Bennet. (5 Feb 2010)

Glacial.


----------



## trustysteed (5 Feb 2010)

like the tractor taking the shuttle to the launchpad


----------



## Shaun (5 Feb 2010)

There's a problem in the boiler room - I'll see if I can mend it ...


----------



## gazmercer (5 Feb 2010)

I'll add a "me too" to this as well. Noticed it in work last night but it's the same this morning.

Firefox on Mac if that helps

EDIT : While in work last night I got a few network timeouts too, can't remember the time though. Hope this helps a bit


----------



## lazyfatgit (5 Feb 2010)

not what youd call swyft down here either


----------



## Bman (5 Feb 2010)

Where are the biscuits!?


----------



## Norm (5 Feb 2010)

Bongman said:


> Where are the biscuits!?


I have some in Chesham. 

Seems a bit faster now, although I'm not sure if that's because of the tinkering you just did, Shaun, or because I've switched to cyclechat.net now.

Although, when I say "a bit faster", it's still slow, just not as slow.


----------



## Shaun (5 Feb 2010)

mysqld is running at high CPU usage after a table replace query I ran at 3am this morning, despite optimising all tables and rebuilding the _postid_ index in the _post_ table.

I'm still looking into it ...


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2010)

erm? yeah right? best you check the dilithium crystals converter assembly too Shaun...


----------



## MrRidley (5 Feb 2010)

It's taking an age to load the pages, even after i've switched to the .net thingy.


----------



## marinyork (5 Feb 2010)

You must be doing something right as it's very variable now going from very sluggish to a bit on the slow side.


----------



## trustysteed (5 Feb 2010)

yeah, the shuttle launch has been cancelled as it's missed the window


----------



## trustysteed (5 Feb 2010)

maybe it's so slow today due to all those new international visitors clogging up the bandwidth?


----------



## longers (5 Feb 2010)

Very slow here too. I'm going to do the housework instead.


----------



## summerdays (5 Feb 2010)

Slow to very slow for me too ... perhaps I should log off and do something proper ... like tidy the house... but I don't want to - tired, very tired so just want to sit and slob.


----------



## addictfreak (5 Feb 2010)

I think the elastic band may have snapped


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2010)

Someone pop 50p in to the meter


----------



## Shaun (21 Feb 2010)

The server load is back to normal and the database corruption that was causing the server to slow down has now been fixed.

Things should be back to lightning fast normal, but if you are still experiencing slow connection/page refresh speed issues please let me know.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

